# Bob Sikes



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Decided to try Sikes for the first time this weekend.tired of bumming out at the Rmb. Any new reports for Bob Sikes?


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got back from bob sykes.. 5am - 10am caught 9 spanish... When we was leaving people was getting hits here and there.


----------



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool deal


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

A friend and I were fishin bob sikes from about 730ish till 1030ish. We left with 3 Spanish measuring 16, 17, and 19 inches. All were caught on free lined live shrimp with 3/0 circle hooks. We missed a handful more. There was also a couple schools of minnows and menhaden that had to be thousands in size.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Had to toss back a 16in red. Caught this joker at 5am before any of ya'll got there. Measured 24in and put up one nice fight :thumbsup:


----------

